# A Really Angry Yellow Jacket with STINGER



## cgipson1

comments welcome!


----------



## 480sparky

I'd comment, but I'm too busy running out of the room, screaming like a little girl.........


----------



## cgipson1

hahahaha... it only hurts for a little while!


----------



## Ernicus

well, I snapped some of those things today..and I was going to post them.  Was...lol.

Nice shot.


----------



## cgipson1

Ernicus said:


> well, I snapped some of those things today..and I was going to post them.  Was...lol.
> 
> Nice shot.



Thank you.. and you should still post yours! It is all in fun!


----------



## Ernicus

lol, yeah, I was gonna, I may still, kinda tired.  too busy messing with my model shots tonight...I have computer eyes now.


----------



## cgipson1

Ernicus said:


> lol, yeah, I was gonna, I may still, kinda tired.  too busy messing with my model shots tonight...I have computer eyes now.



I understand... it is tiring sometimes! A overnight break will make a world of difference... it is too easy to miss things when you are tired!


----------



## Photographiend

I really like that shot.


----------



## cgipson1

Photographiend said:


> I really like that shot.



Thank you.. I have been shooting Yellow Jackets a lot lately! Lots of them around, and pretty good subjects for the most part! You are new here... so you probably didn't see this one from a week or two ago!




Yellow Jacket Face by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

bump for the "Stinger"!


----------



## sm4him

WOW.
Wow.
Wow, wow, wow.
That's all. Just...WOW. 
Every time I open one of your threads lately, I actually gasp out loud at my computer monitor. 




cgipson1 said:


> hahahaha... it only hurts for a little while!


Sure, unless you're allergic.
I'm not allergic to the actual stings; but I am allergic to the very idea of getting stung.


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> WOW.
> Wow.
> Wow, wow, wow.
> That's all. Just...WOW.
> Every time I open one of your threads lately, I actually gasp out loud at my computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha... it only hurts for a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, unless you're allergic.
> I'm not allergic to the actual stings; but I am allergic to the very idea of getting stung.
Click to expand...


Must have missed this!

Sharon.. THANK YOU! I am glad I make you GASP! <wink wink... nudge nudge!> lol! Fun subjects! You haven't been posting any macro lately.. what's up?


----------



## leeroix

care to tell us how you did these?


----------



## cgipson1

leeroix said:


> care to tell us how you did these?



Sure.. 

the first one.. I used a Nikon 105 macro lens, and and SB-900 (1/2 power manual) mounted on the camera, with a Westcott Micro Apollo diffuser on it. Don't have the exif data as I am at work.. but probably about F22, 1/200, ISO100. After about ten shots.. the YJ was getting irritated, buzzing his wings, and whipping that butt around.... stinger came out, and I shot it! 

#2... had a captured yellow jacket in the house sitting on a white piece of paper (story on that in the original thread.. yes.. I got stung! lol) . I had put him in the fridge for a couple of minutes to make him lethargic, so I could get some shots off before he tried to fly.   Nikon 105 Macro lens with probably about 25mm of extension tubes, maybe more... Nikon R1C1 macro flash units (at 1/2 power) with homemade diffusers. Probably F18, ISO 100 at 1/160 (all in manual mode)

Hope that helps!  

Original Yellow Jacket thread  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/292544-business-end-pissed-off-wasp.html

Focus stacking yellow jacket thread   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/292787-teaser-giant-wasp-eats-denver.html

Edit : forgot to mention I shoot macro by hand 99% of the time.. the only time I tripod it, is when I am focus stacking...


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> Wow.
> Wow, wow, wow.
> That's all. Just...WOW.
> Every time I open one of your threads lately, I actually gasp out loud at my computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha... it only hurts for a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, unless you're allergic.
> I'm not allergic to the actual stings; but I am allergic to the very idea of getting stung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must have missed this!
> 
> Sharon.. THANK YOU! I am glad I make you GASP! <wink wink... nudge nudge!> lol! Fun subjects! You haven't been posting any macro lately.. what's up?
Click to expand...


:blushing: :badangel:

I haven't posted much of ANYthing lately...except increasingly snarky comments, maybe.  Haven't gotten to do ANY photography worth noting in about three weeks--it's really making me want to SHOOT something! I'll leave it to the imagination as to whether I mean with a camera. 
Just been really busy at work and without a car--so I can't GO anywhere and do some photography right now, I haven't been carrying my camera to work with me (since it's a half mile to and from the bus stop, and I already have a backpack of stuff to carry) and I'm mostly too tired when I get home to even bother going out to the back yard. Actually, I DID make one little foray into the backyard for a damselfly that wanted a portrait session, but haven't even processed them. 

Not that I'm complaining, mind you. Okay, I'm complaining. 
But this too, shall pass. There's hope on the horizon for both a car and a day off!  And THEN, I shall go and SHOOT something! And I DO mean with a camera. :camera:
But I'd bet it won't be as stunning as that yellow jacket!!


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> Wow.
> Wow, wow, wow.
> That's all. Just...WOW.
> Every time I open one of your threads lately, I actually gasp out loud at my computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, unless you're allergic.
> I'm not allergic to the actual stings; but I am allergic to the very idea of getting stung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed this!
> 
> Sharon.. THANK YOU! I am glad I make you GASP! <wink wink... nudge nudge!> lol! Fun subjects! You haven't been posting any macro lately.. what's up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :blushing: :badangel:
> 
> I haven't posted much of ANYthing lately...except increasingly snarky comments, maybe.  Haven't gotten to do ANY photography worth noting in about three weeks--it's really making me want to SHOOT something! I'll leave it to the imagination as to whether I mean with a camera.
> Just been really busy at work and without a car--so I can't GO anywhere and do some photography right now, I haven't been carrying my camera to work with me (since it's a half mile to and from the bus stop, and I already have a backpack of stuff to carry) and I'm mostly too tired when I get home to even bother going out to the back yard. Actually, I DID make one little foray into the backyard for a damselfly that wanted a portrait session, but haven't even processed them.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, mind you. Okay, I'm complaining.
> But this too, shall pass. There's hope on the horizon for both a car and a day off!  And THEN, I shall go and SHOOT something! And I DO mean with a camera. :camera:
> 
> But I'd bet it won't be as stunning as that yellow jacket!!
Click to expand...


I do hope that things come together for you! I prescribe a backyard  portrait session with a spider or two.. to help relieve that stress!

As far at the yellow jacket goes, how many millions of pictures have a taken to get that one shot?   Lots of practice!


----------



## Photographiend

cgipson1 said:


> ...
> #2... had a captured yellow jacket in the house sitting on a white piece of paper (story on that in the original thread.. yes.. I got stung! lol) . I had put him in the fridge for a couple of minutes to make him lethargic, so I could get some shots off before he tried to fly. ...



LMAO... Now that is dedication!


----------



## 480sparky

Photographiend said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> #2... had a captured yellow jacket in the house sitting on a white piece of paper (story on that in the original thread.. yes.. I got stung! lol) . I had put him in the fridge for a couple of minutes to make him lethargic, so I could get some shots off before he tried to fly. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO... Now that is dedication!
Click to expand...



Until you find out he was taking a flyswatter to his beer!


----------



## cgipson1

Photographiend said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> #2... had a captured yellow jacket in the house sitting on a white piece of paper (story on that in the original thread.. yes.. I got stung! lol) . I had put him in the fridge for a couple of minutes to make him lethargic, so I could get some shots off before he tried to fly. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO... Now that is dedication!
Click to expand...


I got stung TWICE.. so YES.. VERY VERY DEDICATED! lol! (or just dumb..   )


----------



## sm4him

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed this!
> 
> Sharon.. THANK YOU! I am glad I make you GASP! <wink wink... nudge nudge!> lol! Fun subjects! You haven't been posting any macro lately.. what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blushing: :badangel:
> 
> I haven't posted much of ANYthing lately...except increasingly snarky comments, maybe.  Haven't gotten to do ANY photography worth noting in about three weeks--it's really making me want to SHOOT something! I'll leave it to the imagination as to whether I mean with a camera.
> Just been really busy at work and without a car--so I can't GO anywhere and do some photography right now, I haven't been carrying my camera to work with me (since it's a half mile to and from the bus stop, and I already have a backpack of stuff to carry) and I'm mostly too tired when I get home to even bother going out to the back yard. Actually, I DID make one little foray into the backyard for a damselfly that wanted a portrait session, but haven't even processed them.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, mind you. Okay, I'm complaining.
> But this too, shall pass. There's hope on the horizon for both a car and a day off!  And THEN, I shall go and SHOOT something! And I DO mean with a camera. :camera:
> 
> But I'd bet it won't be as stunning as that yellow jacket!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do hope that things come together for you! I prescribe a backyard  portrait session with a spider or two.. to help relieve that stress!
> 
> As far at the yellow jacket goes, how many millions of pictures have a taken to get that one shot?   Lots of practice!
Click to expand...


Meh, the situation is not nearly as whine-worthy as I sometimes make it out to be! The work overload is actually worse than the lack of a car...but on the other hand, I HAVE a Job.  So, there's that. 
I have EVERY intention of getting a backyard session in this Friday...and then we'll see if I still even remember what I'm doing! 

My goal is to be nominated for POTM before you one month...or at all. :lmao:
(Disclaimer For ANYONE who might take me seriously: It's really not. I DO have photographic goals. POTM is not one of them. Getting a photo better than Charlie's *might* be, but I'm not sure I'll live that long.  )


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> :blushing: :badangel:
> 
> I haven't posted much of ANYthing lately...except increasingly snarky comments, maybe.  Haven't gotten to do ANY photography worth noting in about three weeks--it's really making me want to SHOOT something! I'll leave it to the imagination as to whether I mean with a camera.
> Just been really busy at work and without a car--so I can't GO anywhere and do some photography right now, I haven't been carrying my camera to work with me (since it's a half mile to and from the bus stop, and I already have a backpack of stuff to carry) and I'm mostly too tired when I get home to even bother going out to the back yard. Actually, I DID make one little foray into the backyard for a damselfly that wanted a portrait session, but haven't even processed them.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, mind you. Okay, I'm complaining.
> But this too, shall pass. There's hope on the horizon for both a car and a day off!  And THEN, I shall go and SHOOT something! And I DO mean with a camera. :camera:
> 
> But I'd bet it won't be as stunning as that yellow jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope that things come together for you! I prescribe a backyard  portrait session with a spider or two.. to help relieve that stress!
> 
> As far at the yellow jacket goes, how many millions of pictures have a taken to get that one shot?   Lots of practice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, the situation is not nearly as whine-worthy as I sometimes make it out to be! The work overload is actually worse than the lack of a car...but on the other hand, I HAVE a Job.  So, there's that.
> I have EVERY intention of getting a backyard session in this Friday...and then we'll see if I still even remember what I'm doing!
> 
> My goal is to be nominated for POTM before you one month...or at all. :lmao:
> (Disclaimer For ANYONE who might take me seriously: It's really not. I DO have photographic goals. POTM is not one of them. Getting a photo better than Charlie's *might* be, but I'm not sure I'll live that long.  )
Click to expand...


Sharon.. anyone can do it! Practice, and the right gear, and the right knowledge (not necessarily in that order)....it really isn't that hard!


----------



## leeroix

hmmm. im gonna have to look up how to focus stack and practice...


----------



## cgipson1

leeroix said:


> hmmm. im gonna have to look up how to focus stack and practice...



It is a lot of fun.....  Focus stacking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

An Introduction to Focus Stacking --- Extended Depth of Field Digital Photography

Software:

Zerene stacker  stacker [Zerene Stacker]
Helicon Focus   Helicon Focus - extended depth of field, focus stacking, 3D visualization
CombineZP    I N D E X

Adorama has a fairly inexpensive manual focus rail that works well.. you can also do it by changing focus on a lens.


----------



## 480sparky

leeroix said:


> hmmm. im gonna have to look up how to focus stack and practice...



How I do 'em:

Video 1

Video 2

Video 3

Video 4

Video 5

Video 6


----------



## cgipson1

480sparky said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm. im gonna have to look up how to focus stack and practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I do 'em:
> 
> Video 1
> 
> Video 2
> 
> Video 3
> 
> Video 4
> 
> Video 5
> 
> Video 6
Click to expand...


Oh yea.. forgot about these! Good stuff!


----------



## 480sparky

cgipson1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm. im gonna have to look up how to focus stack and practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I do 'em:
> 
> Video 1
> 
> Video 2
> 
> Video 3
> 
> Video 4
> 
> Video 5
> 
> Video 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yea.. forgot about these! Good stuff!
Click to expand...


I'd post the videos, but apparently there's been a change in management, and you can only post one video.

Since I made those, I have discovered these handy little toys.


----------



## cgipson1

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I do 'em:
> 
> Video 1
> 
> Video 2
> 
> Video 3
> 
> Video 4
> 
> Video 5
> 
> Video 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea.. forgot about these! Good stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd post the videos, but apparently there's been a change in management, and you can only post one video.
> 
> Since I made those, I have discovered these handy little toys.
Click to expand...


I thought I told you about those months ago??? I have one sitting on my desk... just haven't used it yet. It arrived about two weeks ago, and been to damn busy to mess with it! I got the regular version, and now I almost wish I had gotten the extended version!


----------



## 480sparky

cgipson1 said:


> I thought I told you about those months ago??? I have one sitting on my desk... just haven't used it yet. It arrived about two weeks ago, and been to damn busy to mess with it! I got the regular version, and now I almost wish I had gotten the extended version!



If you did, my few brain cells never registered it.  Besides, if you're not going to use yours, you should send it to me.  

I'm on the fence on which one to get.  I thought about the extended rail, but then I got thinking... when have I ever done a focus stack that covers 200mm (almost 8") where I need that sort of precision?  Heck, my current focus rail has about 5" of travel, and I've never maxed that out.  If I have that deep of a subject, I could most likely just change focus on the lens manually. Option 2 is to get the standard rail, and add the extended rail in the future should I find need for it.


----------



## cgipson1

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you about those months ago??? I have one sitting on my desk... just haven't used it yet. It arrived about two weeks ago, and been to damn busy to mess with it! I got the regular version, and now I almost wish I had gotten the extended version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you did, my few brain cells never registered it.  Besides, if you're not going to use yours, you should send it to me.
> 
> I'm on the fence on which one to get.  I thought about the extended rail, but then I got thinking... when have I ever done a focus stack that covers 200mm (almost 8") where I need that sort of precision?  Heck, my current focus rail has about 5" of travel, and I've never maxed that out.  If I have that deep of a subject, I could most likely just change focus on the lens manually. *Option 2 is to get the standard rail, and add the extended rail in the future should I find need for it.*
Click to expand...


My plan! lol!

I love Stargazer Lilies, and some large orchids.... that is why I was considering the extended.  Some of those flowers are huge!


----------



## seakritter

I just ave say WOW, it makes me ashamed to post my work and honored to have you look at it. Awesome work, gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## cgipson1

seakritter said:


> I just ave say WOW, it makes me ashamed to post my work and honored to have you look at it. Awesome work, gives me something to shoot for.



I am glad you like it.. but please tone it down  !  I have enjoyed seeing your work here very much.  We all have different levels of experience, and sometimes we get lucky!


----------



## 480sparky

cgipson1 said:


> ..........I love Stargazer Lilies, and some large orchids.... that is why I was considering the extended.  Some of those flowers are huge!



Maybe so, but would you need that kind of precision to do a FS on them?  Your DOF isn't going to be razor thin for those.


----------



## cgipson1

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........I love Stargazer Lilies, and some large orchids.... that is why I was considering the extended.  Some of those flowers are huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, but would you need that kind of precision to do a FS on them?  Your DOF isn't going to be razor thin for those.
Click to expand...


True.. but "just in case".. LOL!


----------



## Bynx

I thought I saw this before but nope. What a shot. Thats some stinger. I havent bothered to try shooting live. I just stick 'em in the freezer first.


----------



## cgipson1

Bynx said:


> I thought I saw this before but nope. What a shot. Thats some stinger. I havent bothered to try shooting live. I just stick 'em in the freezer first.



Thanks!  So that shine on yours was ICE?  lol!


----------



## Bynx

Whenever I shoot bugs they get blown up so much that there looks like dirt all over them so I washed the wasp off. He was making paper for the nest when I disturbed them. I guess that was what was all over it. Plus very small hairs that look like rope when blown up.


----------



## Stradawhovious

You should have stuck with natural ambient light.  Flash is for sissies and people who aren't really photographers.






Couldn't help myself.  Nice shots!


----------



## cgipson1

Stradawhovious said:


> You should have stuck with natural ambient light.  Flash is for sissies and people who aren't really photographers.
> 
> Couldn't help myself.  Nice shots!



Thanks Strad!!! 

ROTFLMAO! Yep... just think, shooting NATURAL light, the yellow  jacket probably would not have gotten irritated, and I would have missed  this shot. It was the Flash that was pissing him off! lol! (I do think  for grizzlies and other large animals, I might just stick to NATURAL  light though! Probably safer!)


----------



## cgipson1

Bynx said:


> Whenever I shoot bugs they get blown up so much that there looks like dirt all over them so I washed the wasp off. He was making paper for the nest when I disturbed them. I guess that was what was all over it. Plus very small hairs that look like rope when blown up.



I couldn't wash these off.. that just would not have been a good idea... I can't run that fast! lol!

Since I have been posting 100% crops on all my flower shots... here is one of this yellow jacket! (not quite as good as the others, I don't think!)


----------



## seakritter

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I couldn't wash these off.. that just would not have been a good idea... I can't run that fast! lol!
> 
> Since I have been posting 100% crops on all my flower shots... here is one of this yellow jacket! (not quite as good as the others, I don't think!)
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17116"/>



Really stunning work.


----------



## cgipson1

seakritter said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wash these off.. that just would not have been a good idea... I can't run that fast! lol!
> 
> Since I have been posting 100% crops on all my flower shots... here is one of this yellow jacket! (not quite as good as the others, I don't think!)
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/macro-photography/17116-really-angry-yellow-jacket-stinger-stinger100crop_dsc4600.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really stunning work.
Click to expand...


Thank you! I have been having fun with major crops from my D800... it is amazing what it will do.


----------



## jfrabat

cgipson1 said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. I have been shooting Yellow Jackets a lot lately! Lots of them around, and pretty good subjects for the most part! You are new here... so you probably didn't see this one from a week or two ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Jacket Face by CGipson Photography, on Flickr
Click to expand...


That one looks like it's gonna pounce or something!


----------



## Bynx

That last one is a good view of how the mandible works. Looks like the jaw opens and there are little feet like things to bring the food in. I like that orange glow of their antenna. Look like they are getting hot from use. My wasp had black antenna. Also interesting how the eyes wrap around the head giving 360° view.


----------



## cgipson1

Bynx said:


> That last one is a good view of how the mandible works. Looks like the jaw opens and there are little feet like things to bring the food in. I like that orange glow of their antenna. Look like they are getting hot from use. My wasp had black antenna. Also interesting how the eyes wrap around the head giving 360° view.



Thanks, Bynx! Yes... they are interesting bugs! And the differences and diversity between families is astonishing!


----------



## Bynx

Ive only recently got the reverse ring and find it incredible. For 40 bucks it opens a whole new world. Using my 28-300 zoom Sigma enables me to get from 1/2 inch close for really great macro like the wasp head, to moving further back if I just want close up. Im going to look now for some big bugs that dont hurt so much. I just love this stuff. Being able to see what Ive looked at for years, but seeing it for the first time. Thanks.


----------



## LizardKing

Niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## cgipson1

Bynx said:


> Ive only recently got the reverse ring and find it incredible. For 40 bucks it opens a whole new world. Using my 28-300 zoom Sigma enables me to get from 1/2 inch close for really great macro like the wasp head, to moving further back if I just want close up. Im going to look now for some big bugs that dont hurt so much. I just love this stuff. Being able to see what Ive looked at for years, but seeing it for the first time. Thanks.



I understand! The first time I shot a Jumping Spider, and saw those eyes... I fell in love with macro! Insects are very alien life forms to us, which generates so much hate and repugnance! But they are also very beautiful and evolved perfectly for what they are, also! That sounds weird, doesn't it?  lol!


----------



## cgipson1

LizardKing said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiice!



Martin, Thank you!  I probably shouldn't make them angry, but they apparently hate the paparazzi!


----------



## LizardKing

cgipson1 said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiiiice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, Thank you!  I probably shouldn't make them angry, but they apparently hate the paparazzi!
Click to expand...


You bet they do! That's why I don't photograph this kind of creatures unless they're at least half-dead... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bynx

Lizard King if you are ever in Paris, be sure to visit Pere Lachaise. Its a small cemetery with lots of celebrities there, including Jim Morrison.


----------



## cgipson1

LizardKing said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiiiice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, Thank you!  I probably shouldn't make them angry, but they apparently hate the paparazzi!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet they do! That's why I don't photograph this kind of creatures unless they're at least half-dead... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


They do seem to be a bit on the aggressive side... indeed!


----------



## cgipson1

Bynx said:


> Lizard King if you are ever in Paris, be sure to visit Pere Lachaise. Its a small cemetery with lots of celebrities there, including Jim Morrison.



That would be an interesting place to visit!


----------



## LizardKing

Bynx said:


> Lizard King if you are ever in Paris, be sure to visit Pere Lachaise. Its a small cemetery with lots of celebrities there, including Jim Morrison.



Yes, I went to Paris in 2010 and, of course, paid a visit to Jim in the Pere Lachaise. Beautiful cemetery, with several others famous graves as well. Unfortunately, the place was full with stupid people doing stupid things, so I couldn't really stay for a while as I wanted, or else I'd have beaten someone! 

Thanks for the tip anyway!


----------

